# Eddie



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

Hey guys...

Well I had been busy with our cat Eddie for the past couple of days since he fell very ill. My mom wasn't taking his downturn well at all which is so odd to me as I had always seen my parents as brick walls in a way. My mom is just a wreak but she spent the last hours with him and I also spent a few hours with him as well... He went pretty peacefully which was good to hear.

I had to take him in today with my dad, again... a total opposite of what I have experienced in the past. I had never had to bring an animal into the vets like that before. My step dad was really proud of me which helped a lot and I was able to help my mom get through this. Eddie really helped me understand a good chunk of life that I usually always avoided. He taught me a lot in life when he was alive as well... 

We miss him a lot already and he's just been gone a day but I know he's harassing his favorite neighbor who passed away a few years ago and making sure to get her black slacks a nice white. Hehe.

We love you Eddie and we will miss you very much. 









Thanks for looking and taking time to read about our eddie spagetti. <3


----------



## bae (May 11, 2007)

Sorry to hear about this. I know you had this cat for a long time and were very attached to him. It's hard, but when an animal isn't going to get well, it's best to let them go before they suffer any more. He was an old cat, and he had a good life, and there's no cure for old age.


----------



## Hitch (Apr 26, 2009)

Im sorry to hear that Jess.


----------



## AquaNeko (Jul 26, 2009)

Cid,

  I sympathize with you. I know the feeling of losing a beloved pet. It's hard. I lost my beloved airedale terrier 3 years in the early hours of 9/11 so that day has dual meaning to me other then the crazy events in NYC. At least she lived a long life but surcomed (sp?) to cancer. Painful drive to have her put down that night.    Don't think she would have the power to take another surgery and like Bae said... best to let go then have them suffer any more. 

*hugs*


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

awee Neko, I am sorry to hear about that too..

Thanks so much guys.. <3


----------



## shark (Jan 28, 2009)

sorry to hear that jess  i feel for you i had 2 rabbits named bugz and lola that passed away in the summer my family was a wreck too cuz we grew so close to them and had them for six years.... i know its gona be tough to over come


----------



## Jackson (Jan 30, 2009)

Very sorry to hear this 

He looked like a really nice cat


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

He was quite adorable :3 A sweet natured big guy that only wanted a good chin scratch lol. 

I am sorry to hear of your loss too shark, bunnies are so neat because they do come with little amazing personalities.. <3


----------



## jewel-stavroula (Jan 11, 2008)

So sorry to hear about this. Stay strong!


----------



## planter (Jun 9, 2008)

So sorry to hear about that Cid. I must admit that I was never a cat person until we got Sushi. (our cat)

They have a way of finding a place in your heart don't they.


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

thanks you guys. My mum is doing well, she couldn't sleep for a few days after we took him in. 

They sure do planter, they definitely do..


----------



## Chris S (Dec 19, 2007)

Sorry to hear about your buddy Jess. I lost my dog last Christmas. It isn't easy to do, but part of the responsiblity of caring for a dog/cat.


----------

